

Rimino - A Human Touch on Mobile Experience - base
http://rimino.com/

======
pedalpete
Nice video and all, but I don't see the differentiator in this product or
'experience'.

Sure, it is a different UI, but I don't see how this UI is any more integrated
into my life than my WP7, or any other mobile OS.

~~~
patternexon
Agreed, whats more human about this than any of the other UIs ?

